# Help in deciding if cat needs a friend!!



## Amber in TX (Jul 11, 2005)

First off I'd like to say that any advice is VERY much appreciated! I have one female 7 yr old cat...Belle. I love her so much, she has been there for me throughout my medical problems. She watches over me like it's her job. She is more than a pet, she is my baby and my best kitty friend! I am home all day (unable to work due to medical problems) and night (husband works days) so Belle has someone with her most of the time. My husband and I were married 6 months ago. Before we were married I was living with my parents (to help us save $$ & for medical reasons). My parents have one 8 yr old male cat...CK. Basically Belle & CK became best friends. However neither cat would be happy without their humans. So I've just been bringing Belle to visit CK (at my parents) often since we moved 6 months ago (they live 30 min. away). Otherwise at our home Belle follows my every move. She sleeps right beside me, follows me to the bathroom etc. My husband and I take her out on our back patio to bird watch (she's never left unattended and is a 100% indoor cat). When my husband and I leave the house and Belle is left alone she gets very sad and lonely (usually for 5 hrs once a week or two is she left alone). I can see her meowing in the window as we leave.  When Belle & I lived at my parent's she didn't seem to mind when I left because she had CK. So basically my question is, should we get a kitty for Belle. The only reason we haven't gotten another cat yet is that I'm afraid that she will be VERY jealous if I pay attention to another cat. She is very territorial of me. She is super sensitive as well. I just want her to be happy and I'm not sure what to do. I know for sure that it would have to be a kitten she does not like adult cats (except CK). Also do female cats get a long better with male or female kittens in general? Sorry for making this so long! I just don't know what to do. Like I said any advice would be wonderful!


----------



## MandyJoBo (Apr 13, 2006)

I was in almost the exact same kind of situation. I ended up getting my Cupid a friend for Christmas, and after several months of getting aquainted, they are good friends and I don't regret it one bit.

I was worried about whether or not Cupid would be jealous, sad or upset, and if I could ever love another cat as much as I love Cupid. The first several months were hard for all of us and I thought it was a bad decision. I even toyed with the idea of finding the new cat a different home. Now I am SO GLAD I didn't.

It turns out that they are GREAT friends, and each of them still get individual attention from me, which they both want all the time. They are jealous of each other, but only to the point of jumping up in my lap when the other one is being loved on. I make sure to give Cupid lots of special lovin' because he's my #1. 

I say go for it! Just be prepared to have a difficult few months while they get aquainted and you feel guilty for doing it to your #1!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

Remembering that cats do take time and money,

I would suggest trying one from a pet rescue that needs a good home and can be returned if things don't work out.

The rescue should already have an idea of the temperment and maybe have a couple of other one's that would fill the gap if it don't work out.


----------



## Laudin (Jul 23, 2005)

I thought about the same things and then my roommate brought her cat. Khia and Murphy became best friends after one week. They are constantly playing. However, Khia knows that she is still "my" cat and will let Murphy know that if she needs to


----------



## Maya10 (May 5, 2006)

I've been there before. Maya is a tempermental calico who was abused as a kitten and only loved and trusted me. When I moved out of my grandma's place to my own, Maya was alone all day while I was at work and she'd follow me everywhere when I was home. 

I was going to get her a male kitten since she's a pro at mothering me, but Dakota picked me at the pound. He's about 9 yrs old, was so sweet and laidback that I figured he could tolerate Maya's moodiness. 

After of week of popping him on the head with her paw and evil stares, she'd nuzzle him or sleep next to him if she thought I couldn't see. Its been a year, and now she doesn't hide her affection anymore. 

In my case, it took a week for her to accept him, and a year to accept the fact that he wasn't going anywhere. In fact, Maya used to hiss and growl at my visitors, but a couple months after Kota joined the family she stoppped. I've known a lot of people who were apprehensive of getting a second cat, but everything turned out well.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It sounds like your cat has a wonderful companion in you and you two are well bonded. I don't think you need to get another cat for your cat. But if you want to get another cat because YOU want another cat, I really can't see any reason why not.  

Do research new cat introductions and properly prepare for the new cat's arrival. There's plenty of articles about cat-to-cat introductions on the internet, easily found by googling for them.


----------



## Amber in TX (Jul 11, 2005)

Thank you all so much for the advice. I think for now we have decided that Belle seems happy. Our new house has a patio with a covered roof. We have put up bird feeders, bird houses, and a bird bath. Now our back yard is bird tv all day. Belle loves it! Every morning she wakes us wanting to go out on the patio. She is never out there without us since she's 100% indoor cat. The funny part is...she hates the way the grass feels on her paws. She has only once ventured off the cement to the grass and quickly turned around to get back on the cement. So that makes me feel better about her being out there. Even with us watching her cats are fast. Our back yard is completely fenced in too. She now has 6 cat bird watching DVD's that we play when we leave the house. So between these things and the visits to Grandma's to see my mom and Belle's kitty friend she is doing great. I really appreciate all of you taking time to help me out. Belle says thank you too! I feel so much better about her being an only child, a spoiled well loved only child!!! :wink:


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm glad you've made your decision! Sometimes certain kitties (particularly the older ones) prefer to be the only cat in the household, but as others have said, it can work if careful introductions are made, and of course, it requires a lot of patience.

Trust me, Bella is just as happy to have you to herself, and is probably content with visiting her buddy over at your mom's...it's no big loss to her that she doesn't have a permanent companion cat.


----------

